# Entrada usb en amplificador



## moonwalker (Jul 21, 2010)

Quisiera que me ayudaran a realizar un proyecto de la universidad en la que estudio... Se trata de un amplificador de audio el cual ya construi de 400 watts, el problema es que debo agregarle una entrada usb para leer pendrive. Se que necesito un circuito especial para convertir las señales digitales a analogas, por lo que pienso en un circuito digital - analog converter... He buscado en internet y aparecen muchos yo quisiera que me postearan el correcto... De antemano muchas gracias, ah y he visto la posibilidad de comprar tarjetas ya hechas, pero quisiera construir un circuito de mi propia cuenta, gracias de antemano, espero su colaboración....


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 22, 2010)

conchale hermano gracias por tu ayuda mr carlos, yo te estare escribiendo a ver como me va en el nombre de Dios espero que bien. gracias hermanito...

carlos, los integrados esos seran faciles de conseguir????? que valor tiene la bobian marcada como L1? y de donde tomo la salida de este circuito para la señal de audio hacia mi amplificador??? grcais hermno por tu ayuda.
,


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola moonwalker

El mi localidad si es fácil de conseguir esos circuitos integrados.
La bobina es de aprox. 10 microH.
Ese circuito al que te refieres es para conectar un aparato con puerto USB a otro con puerto SERIE. (COM1, COM2, Etc.). Es solo una idea de lo que se podría hacer.

Ojalá que en tu localidad pudieras conseguir un diagrama de un DVD Player con puerto USB. En el pudieras encontrar el circuito que se utiliza para poder conectarle una Memoria.

Yo tengo una Pantalla marca LG la cual ya trae integrado el puerto USB, a el he conectado me memoria conteniendo fotografías de la familia y se ven en la pantalla. También le he conectado memorias con música y se escuchan en ella.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 23, 2010)

hola mr carlos, de todas maneras muchas graciasd po tu ayuda no soy ningun experto en estas cosas de los comptadores, solo alcanzo es en la parte de audio. muchas gracias nuevamente me hermano

MR CARLOS VOY A TENER QUE OPTAR POR COMPRAR UNA TAJETICA DE ESAS CHINAS YA HECHAS PARA REALIZAR MI PROYECTO, DE VERDAD HERMANO MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA.....SI ME QUIERES DAR OTRA SOLUCION BIENVENIDA SEA...Dios te bendiga


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 24, 2010)

hola mr carlos, jajajaja tu crees que esos chino esten haciendo las cosas bien ????? bueno mira voy a tener que optar por varias cosas, los links que me has pasado, este ultimo link, y bueno son una cantidad de circuitos diferentes , miles que hay en la net y me embolatan un poco, conchale gracias por estar pendiente mi hermano que Dios te bendiga.....


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 29, 2010)

hola mr carlos, en realidad conseguí un plano de un USB DAC AUDIO basado en el pcm2902, lastima que deje olvidad mi pendrive para adjuntarte el esquema, es fácil de hacer lo que pasa es que no consigo el integrado  en esta ciudad, en Barranquilla.... de ante manos gracias siempre por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola moonwalker

Me imagino que te refieres al PCM2902.

Puedes pedirlo por la WEB; en Ebay.com o MercadoLibre.com.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## samus741 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dilculpen el diagrama expuesto con el PCM2706 que adjuntaron no nesesita una fuente de alimentacion ,pregunto porque en el diagrama  no viene  ninguna fuente o algun indicadador de entrada de voltaje


----------

